

[Looking for feedback] Crossbrowsertesting.com adds mobile platform for testing - tonetheman
http://crossbrowsertesting.com/blog/cross-browser-testing-mobile-devices-now-available

======
tonetheman
We just added mobile browser testing this weekend. We wanted to let people
know and get some feedback. Main site is: <http://crossbrowsertesting.com>

Thanks!

